# Chicago!



## Ivy (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay, so I am going to Chicago with my momma over the weekend to look at some schools and apartments but we're going to have a lot of down time. Can anyone recommend some good restaurants, places to go, museums etc?

Thanks! 

xoxo Ivy


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been to Chicago a million times and only seen the muesuems because my town's Park and Rec sends a bus down to them every summer. But I heard they only send a bus to Navy Pier now. Well off from my own rambling story and back to advice.

It depends what your looking for in a muesuem if you like space go to Scienice and Industry if you like different cultures and old stuff go to Natural History. Also check out the websites of each muesuem to see the special exhabits most cost extra, but are often worth it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

The Art institute has a beautiful collection and is in a very nice part of town. I wouoldn't miss it if you like art even somewhat. 

Grant Park and Millenium Park (the latter being new)=good. The lakefront is always beautiful. 

And enjoy being there whiloe the world series is going on. I imagine the excitement is tremendous! I'm SO rooting for my home team. Just call me a fair weather fan!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 25, 2005)

To get a good feel of the city I recommend a trip up Clark Street beginning around LaSalle St. downtown. You'll drive through a lot of great neighborhoods and a million interesting shops. You'll pass the Historical Society and Lincoln Park. When you get to Belmont, you might want to take a left and stop at Ann Sathers, a quaint little Swedish diner (they have 4 locations in Chicago now I think) for their cinnamon rolls (awesome cinnamon rolls). Then head back towards Clark, go north and somewhere near Wrigley Field (about 4000 north) look for Graceland Cemetery - a most amazing old gothic cemetery on the right. It used to be one of my favorite places to photograph and seems like a fitting excursion given the Halloween holiday. Then I'd take either Addison or Irving Park west to Halsted and take Halsted south back towards the city. If you're interested in music, you might want to locate Wax Trax records shop.. It's on Damen. I haven't been there in more than a decade, but when I was in college, it was the place to go for obscure imports and boys in make-up. Oooh.. you should also check out a plus size clothing store I'm dying to visit called Viva La Femme: http://www.vivelafemme.com/. I think I'm too fat for their clothes (they go up to size 26 I think) but seem to have really cute stuff. If you go, please report back what you think of the place. It's also located on Damen.

Lastly, there will be a huge bbw party at the Holiday Inn in Carol Stream. Linda's parties rock. Here's a link for info: http://www.lindasbigconnections.com/chicago/weekends.htm

Have fun and be safe! I made that same trip with my parents about ummmm... way too long ago. It should be a great weekend for you - Good luck.


----------



## Tarella (Oct 25, 2005)

I recommend Navy Pier if you like water and want to see the cityline. Another thing that I have heard is nice, if you like the cityline is to take a boat tour leaving from Navy Pier. 

If you like Art and Architecture, I recommend the Art Institute and I absolutely loved going on one of their river architecture boat tours. The Art Institute has a really nice cafeteria that has very good, non cafeteria food. Of course if you want to see the city from way up high there is the Sears Tower or the John Hancock building city view.

I also really liked the Weiner Circle.....great Chicago dogs there with the works. There is an abundance of great places to eat, see, shop, explore. 

Tara


----------



## Zoom (Oct 26, 2005)

Having toured all the Chicago museums several times in my somewhat dull childhood, I was pleasantly surprised when, in my teen years I discovered a Museum of Holography.

http://holographiccenter.com/

With all the works of art in glowing 3D, it's just like being there! Which in fact you are if you're looking at them.


----------



## Jes (Oct 26, 2005)

Zoom said:


> Having toured all the Chicago museums several times in my somewhat dull childhood, I was pleasantly surprised when, in my teen years I discovered a Museum of Holography.
> 
> http://holographiccenter.com/
> 
> With all the works of art in glowing 3D, it's just like being there! Which in fact you are if you're looking at them.




Zoom, I find you intriguing somehow. Please to be telling us more about yourself.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 26, 2005)

A big, big, BIG thank you to everyone for all of your suggestions! I will definately be visiting a few of those places you guys have told me about. I've been to Chicago once before, but I don't remember too much about the trip so it will be good to get to see everything again like it's the first time.

ThatFatGirl, Thank you so much for your post! You really gave me some good information! Thank you! I will definately be doing some of the things you suggested and hopefully will visit that store and let you know what I think of it! 

Thanks again everyone! I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## Zoom (Oct 27, 2005)

Jes said:


> Zoom, I find you intriguing somehow. Please to be telling us more about yourself.


I'm not much of a person. Been places, done things, and liked some of it. Rather boring really. I had more phobias than Woody Allen and am still getting over some of them. I didn't really come into my own niche until I started playing video games, which added an element of electricity to my life.

Of the museums I visited as a kid, I always loved the Adler Planetarium and the Museum of Science and Industry.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2005)

I am going to ask a friend and remember to write to you later. She's a chef.

Plus, she would also know of more places to choose from since I believe she has lived there much of her life.


----------

